# Can I get jobseekers allowance if I'm applying for domicillary and carer's allowance?



## lorsteph87 (5 Jul 2011)

My daughter has been diagnosed as being autistic so I am applying for domicillary and carer's allowance, Im wondering will Ibe able to apply for jobseekers while I waiting to hear if I qualify for the above payment, Im living with my partner, he's self employed and doesn't have a set wage every week.
Thanks for any replies


----------



## partnership (6 Jul 2011)

If you are not available for work which you dont seem to be on account of your daughter then you will not qualify for jobseekers allowance.  Any payment you apply for will be meanstested and your partners income will be taken into account and he will have to prove what he is earning.  The carers allowance is also meanstested but you are allowed earn a certain amount as well.  If your partner does not have an income then he should declare himself available for work and apply for jobseekers himself.


----------



## brenglee (7 Jul 2011)

*no*

No. You cannot claim two social welfare payments


----------



## gipimann (8 Jul 2011)

There are situations where more than one SW payment can be made at the same time(e.g. One Parent Family Payment and half-rate Jobseeker's Benefit).

OP, as partnership said, one of the qualifying criteria for Jobseeker's Allowance is to be available for, and to be seeking full-time work.   This may clash with the requirement for Carer's Allowance where you cannot work for more than 15 hrs pw (with permission from SW).   Jobseeker's Allowance would also be means-tested on your partner's income, and the means-test is less generous than that of Carer's Allowance.


----------

